# Hearthstone Tucson LP stove



## Mainely Saws (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello folks ,
  I saw this stove for sale on Craigslist for $800 without any venting pipe & was wondering if anyone has any info on this stove ? Likes , dislikes ? Is the price reasonable ? Is it a dependable heater ? Etc , etc , 

                                                Thanks ,
                                                   Bob


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Apr 15, 2010)

great stoves, which model of Tucson?
they have b-vent, direct vent and vent free.
plus different burner versions of each

manuals for current models at hearthstonestoves.com, if you need the book for older versions, let me know 

with a retail around $2000 new, 800 isn't bad if in good shape. but, the older burner isn't nearly as realistic as the newer ones...

edit, yay! a new thread in it's a gas


----------



## Mainely Saws (Apr 15, 2010)

The ad says it's a direct vent but the pipe is not included . I'm not sure if a wall thermostat goes with it . Thought I'd wait to get some info before I called ...

                               thanks


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Apr 15, 2010)

needs 2-3 feet of vertical to work well on lpg if memory serves me...

i sold a lot of those units, they have been very reliable. uses std Nova sit valve and pilot assy
any milivolt t-stat will work

looks like the 8700 model btw, if you need the manual, email me direct
daveg@woodheatstoves.com


----------



## Mainely Saws (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks Dave , I'll be sure to let you know if I need the manual . So if I have 7 1/2 ft. of ceiling height & I run the pipe vertically say for about 4 ft . above the stove then I wouldn't need any kind of further piping running higher up the outside wall ?


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Apr 15, 2010)

Correct, up and out w/o vertical outside is fine


----------



## Fsappo (Apr 17, 2010)

Thats a fine stove your looking at for a great price.  We have tons of them in the field.  When we do a "standard" install we go up 24" 90 degree, thru the wall with a thimble.  Remember to get a vinyl siding kit depending on your siding.  If the stove doesnt come with a thermostat, no biggie.  Just grab one from the hardware store for $30 or so.  You can expect to spend about $375-$450 on venting.   You should be able to buy that and the thermostat at your local hearth shop.  Would be good to introduce yourself to them anyhow in the event you need help with the stove


----------

